# Heresy Era Noise Marine Army



## Serpius (Sep 6, 2011)

Painting and minor conversions are all me but I must admit I did buy the army after a longtime away from the hobby and wanting a quick way to get into some games. After seeing the FW Heresy Era Armor variants, I knew I wanted a force based off of them.

When a local gamer mentioned he was selling the unpainted force, I snapped it up as fast as I could. I was able to get right to painting and have finished this first unit of 6 Noise Marines. The army itself consists of 6, 6 man squads of Noise Marines, all with sonic blasters and a blastmaster per squad. 

Ive also gotten a ton of help on the fluff from the builder and a very talented author. In fact, ill go ahead and post it here with first squad to give everyone an idea of where the army will lead to. Since its actually built and completed, its only a matter of time for me to paint it all up and begin getting full size games in once again! Woot!

FLUFF ALERT: (full credit goes to Chris and the original designer as they worked out the actual fluff. I simply have decided to keep it as its wonderful for the conversions)

Following the heretical Space Marines descent into Chaos worship, many Astartes were drawn from across the Legions to refine themselves through methods and paths denied to them by the Imperium, but whispered to their souls by the Prince of Chaos, Slaanesh. Promises of perfection and skills unknown to even the most gifted of the Legions Marines lead many to the Children of Perfection, a warband of traitor Marines lead by mysterious Seraphinus, a twisted genius so enthralled with the pursuit of physical excellence that much of his flesh has been replaced by twisted technologies and bionics of the Dark Mechanicus. Rumored to be a clone of the maniacal Fabius Bile himself, the twisted Seraphinus is the sworn ally of the Dark Mechanicus, supplying them with Chaos Marines augmented by his madness and vision. In return the Dark Magi reward Seraphinus and his men with equipment and bionics, furthering their goals of martial perfection and physical transcendence.

The dependance of the Children of Perfection on the Dark Mechanicus is complete. So much of their bodies having been replaced by the forbidden bionic techniques of the Dark Magi that the Marines could not survive without constant treatment and improvement by Seraphinus and the Adepts of the Dark Mechanicus. Without this constant attention and equipment supplied to them, the Children would be lost, incapable of making war and proving themselves against those loyal to the Imperium. However this work comes at a price, the Marines are tasked with the retrieval of Imperial technology and the recovery of Standard Template Constructs scattered throughout the galaxy.

Amongst the first to turn to Seraphinus and his Children were the Marines of The Severed Hands. Fanatical even by the standards of their fellow Slaanesh worshipers, Emygdius and his squad was amongst the most accomplished of the traitor legions on Isstvan III. Taking immense pleasure in the slow and excruciating torture of their former brothers, The Severed Hands were renowned for taking prisoners on whom to perfect their use of unconventional weaponry designed to inflict pain rather than to kill out right. Abandoning their Legion in search of new, more sadistic methods of torture, The Severed Hands encountered Seraphinus during a raid on an outpost of the Imperial Guard. Seeing the gifts he could offer through augmentation and chemical enhancements, Emygdius there and then pledged his squads service in payment for the attentions of Seraphinus and the Dark Mechanicus."

Now onto the goods! Emygdius and his squad the "Severed Hands".


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Interesting to say the least.. I like where your going with the paint and I guess the fluff explains the bionics and what have you. So all in all its a nice concept! Looking forward to see what else u got!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm really liking this scheme, it's nicely muted considering they've only recently turned to Slaanesh. Kudos on your basing as well, they look great.


----------



## Serpius (Sep 6, 2011)

Chaosftw said:


> Interesting to say the least.. I like where your going with the paint and I guess the fluff explains the bionics and what have you. So all in all its a nice concept! Looking forward to see what else u got!
> 
> Cheers,
> Chaosftw





Khorne's Fist said:


> I'm really liking this scheme, it's nicely muted considering they've only recently turned to Slaanesh. Kudos on your basing as well, they look great.



Thanks mates!

=======


Its late so ill be short and sweet.

Seraphinus WIP






































Seraphinus Completed


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like 'em mate! I like the more muted scheme for Slaaneshi Marines you have gone for. Keep up the good work. My only suggestion for Seraphinus is the patch of skin on his left shoulder needs a bit more highlighting just to give it a bit more definition.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I really like these, really different!! And that last conversion is a real work of art.

Rev


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Most impressive. Its like a blend of Noise marines and iron hands with a bit of iron warriors thrown in.
In your first post there is a marine in the last squad with a large shoulder mounted weapon that looks like it used to be a heavy plasma gun or a plasma cannon. I don't recognise the bits though. Where is it from?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Overall the color pallet is looking good but the blacks are very flat and dull.


----------



## Serpius (Sep 6, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> I like 'em mate! I like the more muted scheme for Slaaneshi Marines you have gone for. Keep up the good work. My only suggestion for Seraphinus is the patch of skin on his left shoulder needs a bit more highlighting just to give it a bit more definition.


Agreed! Gonna fix it now.



TheReverend said:


> I really like these, really different!! And that last conversion is a real work of art.
> 
> Rev


Thanks mate!



shaantitus said:


> Most impressive. Its like a blend of Noise marines and iron hands with a bit of iron warriors thrown in.
> In your first post there is a marine in the last squad with a large shoulder mounted weapon that looks like it used to be a heavy plasma gun or a plasma cannon. I don't recognise the bits though. Where is it from?


Its a FW heresy plasma cannon with GS covering the coils and some dark eldar bits tossed on for detail. The end of the barrel is the vent cut from a marine backpack.



djinn24 said:


> Overall the color pallet is looking good but the blacks are very flat and dull.


Just the flash  Actually the black is adeptus battlegrey, wash with devlan, highlights picked back with the adeptus battlegrey. The flash seems to mute it all together. But with that said, I wanted a dull black, not a fan of sharp highlights on black.. always make it look grey or dark blue to me instead of a nice muted black. Think worn out black leather.


----------



## Serpius (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes, spawn suck. But, I like the idea of half bionic brutes running around doing nothing but hacking things apart, or at least providing a nice meat shield for valuable troops such as the Noise Marine squads.

Here is how they look as I got them, ready to be painted.


----------

